# Software Build v10.2 2020.44 (latest 2020.44.25)



## GDN

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2020.44 f45a383c70ee (2020-10-28)
2020.44.0.1 3b7bdbf62d5b (2020-11-05)
2020.44.10.1 955dc1dd145e (2020-11-06) (3 & Y)
2020.44.10 da17aa4391bb (2020-11-10) (S & X)
2020.44.10.2 ebc8aa98355c (2020-11-14) (FSD Beta)
2020.44.15 19675f719e84 (2020-11-18)
2020.44.16 17d4a4467ba7(2020-11-20)
2020.44.15.3 1343b02f47b5 (2020-11-25) (FSD Beta)
2020.44.25 0ba7ea36671e (2020-11-25)
2020.44.15.4 5c145ee38cbb (2020-11-30) (FSD Beta)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software v10.2 2020.40
*Release Notes:*
*Autopilot Set Speed* (3 & Y)​You can now change the Autopilot set speed by adjusting Controls > Autopilot > Set Speed to one of the following options:​​SPEED LIMIT will set the cruise speed to the speed limit of the road, and will adjust either to the Set Speed Offset that is specified or to the current driving speed, whichever is greater. The Set Speed Offset can be configured to a FIXED speed for all roads or to a PERCENTAGE that will vary based on the speed limit of the road.​​CURRENT SPEED will set the cruise speed to the current driving speed.​​Note: Your previously set speed offset will not carry over to the new Set Speed feature.​​*Autopilot Set Speed* (S & X)​You can now change the Autopilot set speed by adjusting Controls > Autopilot > Set Speed Offset.​​The Set Speed Offset can be configured to a FIXED speed offset for all roads or to a PERCENTAGE that will vary based on the speed limit of the road.​​When activated, Autopilot will set the cruise speed to the speed limit of the road, and will adjust either to the Set Speed Offset that is specified or to the current driving speed, whichever is greater.​​Note: Your previously set speed offset will not carry over to the new Set Speed feature.​​*Spotifiy Improvements*​Spotify has been updated to make it easier to find and play content from your library, which now also includes collaborative playlists and podcasts. With gapless playback, you can enjoy playlists without disruption in between tracks. A Spotify home tab has been added to help you discover new content which is customized based on your listening preferences. Spotify also syncs with other devices that are logged in, making it easier to control what is playing in the car from the Spotify mobile app.​​*Media Search Improvements*​The media search results are now re-arranged for easier viewing. Results now also display based on the media source you are actively using, highlighting and making it more convenient to find what you are looking for.​​Search results when searching for specific items via voice has also been improved to show you more of what you are looking for.​​*Media Sources*​You can now show or hide your preferred media sources in the Media Player. Go to the Audio Settings > Sources to hide the sources that you do not use. Media search results will also exclude all hidden media sources.​​*Voice Command Language*​You can now select a voice command language different than the touchscreen language via Controls > Display > Voice Recognition.​​*Launch Mode Improvements* (S/X, Raven/Performance)​In Launch Mode, refined motor controls have increased your car's high speed power, improving acceleration.​
To initiate Launch mode, first enable Ludicrous+/Insane+ acceleration by tapping Controls > Driving > Acceleration > Ludicrous+ and follow the instructions displayed by tapping the "How to use Launch Mode" link.​
*Release Notes for versions with FSD Beta:*
*Full Self-Driving (Beta)*​Full Self-Driving is in early limited access Beta and must be used with additional caution. It may do the wrong thing at the worst time, so you must always keep your hands on the wheel and pay extra attention to the road. Do not become complacent.​​When Full Self-Driving is enabled your vehicle will make lane changes off highways, select forks to follow your navigation route, navigate around other vehicles and objects, and make left and right turns. Use Full Self-Driving in limited Beta only if you will pay constant attention to the road, and be prepared to act immediately, especially around blind corners, crossing intersections, and in narrow driving situations.​​*Driving Visualization Improvements*​The driving visualization has been improved to better support Full Self-Driving capabilities. When Full Self-Driving is engaged and apps are not displayed, the driving visualization will expand to show additional surrounding information. To disable the Expanded Full Self-Driving Visualization, tap Controls > Autopilot.​​With the larger visualization, select items have slightly moved but will continue to look and behave the same. Some notable differences include the following:​
Indicator lights have been moved to the left side of the touchscreen.
Autopilot availability. Autopilot set speed, detected speed limit and the energy bar are now displayed next to the driving speed.
Quick access to the backup camera and wipers has moved to the bottom bar.
Upcoming turn information will appear above the visualization if the navigation turn list is covered by another app.
*Vehicle Information*​The Tesla "T" has been removed from the top status bar - the same information can be found by tapping Controls > Software.​​


----------



## GDN

@airbutchie - Could you shed more light on this release for us? It has shown up only on one car on Teslafi. Any release notes you could share?


----------



## GDN

This SW popped up on Teslafi last week and has just been hanging out with one single install the whole time. I'm having to work a couple of nights this week and just as I sit here, the RWD car gets a SW pop up and it is 2020.44! It is currentlly installing. Hoping to have some release notes in just a bit.


----------



## GDN

Unfortunately nothing as exciting as some new GUI or FSD, but some updates to Autopilot Set Speed, Spotify, Media search and sources (GUI change) and you can now talk to your car in one language while it displays a different language on the GUI.

And yes - it looks like I really need to clean the screen in that car.


----------



## squires66

It was a decent upgrade, especially for Spotify users! If you can't see these sorry, first time here. Model 3, just installed 2020.44


----------



## styleruk

Wow, something I've been wanting for ages....% speed limit thingy. That's exactly what I wanted. that means I can set 30mph as 33, 70mph as 77mph etc... Excellent. Now if only they fixed the audio to increase with speed. A quote from the bible...
'Man cannot live on bread alone'.
There will always be something else we want.

anyone remember when the first iPhone came out, it was so basic, then they kept adding obvious things so people would grow with it rather than be blown away with too many options....This is what I see here and I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> CURRENT SPEED will set the cruise speed to the current driving speed.


HALLELUJAH!
I no longer have to use my "-20mph offset" hack to get it to just maintain my current speed.

@jdfphoto was recently asking about this.


----------



## skygraff

Love the media selection options. Hope that carries over to other GUI customizations.

If you haven’t by the time I get it, I’ll test/post whether this update has finally restored voice commands for direct playing of TuneIn stations. I’m cautiously optimistic since they’ve clearly focused some attention on media and voice commands this time.


----------



## garsh

I need to find someone with a Raven S/X to get the release notes for the performance improvements.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323664177555189760


----------



## sduck

EAP/TACC set to current speed is great, but is a fix they should have enabled years ago. I reported this as a bug when I first got the car, that it wouldn't set to the current speed under certain circumstances, and they acknowledged it as a bug that they would fix sometime. I'm glad sometime is finally here!


----------



## Long Ranger

I don't care much about the ability to set TACC to current speed, but I am glad to see them finally separate the "set speed" from the "warning speed". It made no sense to me that if you wanted the car to warn you that you were exceeding a certain speed, that this was also the speed that TACC would be set to. I would think most people would want the warning speed to be a bit higher than their normal traveling speed.


----------



## corsair

@garsh Here you go!










*Text:*

*Launch Mode Improvements*
In Launch Mode, refined motor controls have increased your car's high speed power, improving acceleration.

To initiate Launch mode, first enable Insane+ acceleration by tapping Controls > Driving > Acceleration > Insane+ and follow the instructions displayed by tapping the "How to use Launch Mode" link.
To initiate Launch mode, first enable Ludicrous+ acceleration by tapping Controls > Driving > Acceleration > Ludicrous+ and follow the instructions displayed by tapping the "How to use Launch Mode" link.


----------



## garsh

Teslapedia now has the complete release notes.
It sounds like the Autopilot Set Speed improvements to add CURRENT SPEED only apply to 3 and Y.
OP updated.



GDN said:


> *Autopilot Set Speed* (3 & Y)​You can now change the Autopilot set speed by adjusting Controls > Autopilot > Set Speed to one of the following options:​​SPEED LIMIT will set the cruise speed to the speed limit of the road, and will adjust either to the Set Speed Offset that is specified or to the current driving speed, whichever is greater. The Set Speed Offset can be configured to a FIXED speed for all roads or to a PERCENTAGE that will vary based on the speed limit of the road.​​CURRENT SPEED will set the cruise speed to the current driving speed.​​Note: Your previously set speed offset will not carry over to the new Set Speed feature.​​*Autopilot Set Speed* (S & X)​You can now change the Autopilot set speed by adjusting Controls > Autopilot > Set Speed Offset.​​The Set Speed Offset can be configured to a FIXED speed offset for all roads or to a PERCENTAGE that will vary based on the speed limit of the road.​​When activated, Autopilot will set the cruise speed to the speed limit of the road, and will adjust either to the Set Speed Offset that is specified or to the current driving speed, whichever is greater.​​Note: Your previously set speed offset will not carry over to the new Set Speed feature.​​


----------



## orekart

Headlight auto-highbeam has an icon on the quick settings page. I hadn't noticed that before.

WiFi is still needlessly powered off from Park to Drive.


----------



## francoisp

I'm not happy with the search feature in 44 because it won't search my usb drive for music. I still need to use this idiotic index that won't even open at the right place. How hard can this be Tesla? I don't subscribe to Spotify and with Slacker there's no good way to play a whole album like Dark Side of the Moon. It's not even listed. Sucks.


----------



## [email protected]

FrancoisP said:


> I'm not happy with the search feature in 44 because it won't search my usb drive for music. I still need to use this idiotic index that won't even open at the right place. How hard can this be Tesla? I don't subscribe to Spotify and with Slacker there's no good way to play a whole album like Dark Side of the Moon. It's not even listed. Sucks.


the refresh includes a usb connector in the glove box. hopefully this indicates tesla's recognition owners are using their thumb drives and ssds for more than recording road rage and keying incidents. the ability to sort and index and find media is a necessary addition.


----------



## francoisp

[email protected] said:


> the refresh includes a usb connector in the glove box.


What do you mean by refresh? A newer version of the Y or 3?


----------



## [email protected]

i've only seen the glovebox usb connector noted in the refreshed 3, but if it is there it will likely be in the 2021 Y


----------



## francoisp

[email protected] said:


> i've only seen the glovebox usb connector noted in the refreshed 3, but if it is there it will likely be in the 2021 Y


That's probably to safekeep the sentry usb drive, not for music.


----------



## rrollens

FrancoisP said:


> That's probably to safekeep the sentry usb drive, not for music.


Agree, but something has to be done for us who listen to the best sounding music you can have in our cars...using the usb port for flac and other superior music files. Nothing else compares.


----------



## fazluke

I got a notice to install 2020.44, I wonder what is included?


----------



## sduck

fazluke said:


> I got a notice to install 2020.44, I wonder what is included?


https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/software-build-v10-2-2020-44-latest-2020-44.17092/
(although now that this has been moved to the same thread - just go to page 1)


----------



## ibgeek

fazluke said:


> I got a notice to install 2020.44, I wonder what is included?


I know you got the answer to your question, but in future, you can always get that info here: https://www.notateslaapp.com/index


----------



## Bigriver

garsh said:


> It sounds like the Autopilot Set Speed improvements to add CURRENT SPEED only apply to 3 and Y.


That's because the S/X have always had the ability to set to the current speed. From the model X owner's manual:


----------



## [email protected]

FrancoisP said:


> That's probably to safekeep the sentry usb drive, not for music.


music and sentry and dashcam media can be on the same ssd, as long as there is a tesla folder and a music folder. now that the glovebox can be safeguarded with a pin the ssd can be safer there than just lying in the bottom of the console cubby or even in a 'hideaway hub'. and that's good


rrollens said:


> Agree, but something has to be done for us who listen to the best sounding music you can have in our cars...using the usb port for flac and other superior music files. Nothing else compares.


agreed, flac and dsd, with indexing and search.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

44.0.1 just dropped. Only one person in China on it tho.

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.44.0.1


----------



## Mike

Preliminary drive on a known stretch of two lane highway, this version may have reintroduced the hesitation while TACC drives up blind hills.

I'll need more data points...


----------



## francoisp

[email protected] said:


> music and sentry and dashcam media can be on the same ssd, as long as there is a tesla folder and a music folder. now that the glovebox can be safeguarded with a pin the ssd can be safer there than just lying in the bottom of the console cubby or even in a 'hideaway hub'. and that's good
> 
> agreed, flac and dsd, with indexing and search.


I've tweeted Musk about my disappointment. If more of us make it known to him maybe he'll do something about it. After all he's married to a singer.


----------



## francoisp

Mike said:


> Preliminary drive on a known stretch of two lane highway, this version may have reintroduced the hesitation while TACC drives up blind hills.
> 
> I'll need more data points...


I don't know about 44 however having experienced multiple Autopilot disengagements on a recent trip I can attest that the previous version wasn't dealing well with those.


----------



## garsh

FrancoisP said:


> After all he's married to a singer.


Not married. Just a baby-daddy.


----------



## joelliot

Mike said:


> Preliminary drive on a known stretch of two lane highway, this version may have reintroduced the hesitation while TACC drives up blind hills.
> 
> I'll need more data points...


Blind Hill disengagement came back for me in 40.4, which I'm still on. It probably should slow down, like a blind curve, but I guess we will have to wait for that.


----------



## Mike

joelliot said:


> Blind Hill disengagement came back for me in 40.4, which I'm still on. It probably should slow down, like a blind curve, but I guess we will have to wait for that.


My issue is passenger comfort.

If I manually drive the vehicle up and down blind hills on two lane highways, I drive such that the accelerator position remains static so the speed bleed off does not introduce any sudden, momentary negative g's.

This all goes back to my very familiar rant:

Until the software can look ahead and deal with what is ahead PRIOR to arriving at "the" situation and do so in a smooth manner...versus the current reactive way of dealing with the world around it...

Let's just say, IMO, we have a few years before my car would pass the Turing test.


----------



## garsh

2020.44.10.1 incoming...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324779072300421122
@littlD


----------



## garsh

Earl says that it just installed for him over AT&T.
Tesla usually waits for a vehicle to have a WiFi connection... unless it fixes a safety issue.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324781621363515394


----------



## littlD

2020.44.10.1 Release Notes (Bug Fix for 2020.44):


----------



## ibgeek

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that 2020.44 was not meant to be released. They are pushing out 44.10.1 like mad now. I never even got a chance to drive on .44 before it updated.


----------



## garsh

Looks like Tesla may be preparing to release a new battery upgrade for 3/Y.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324827421586214912


----------



## sduck

Just got 2020.44.10.1. Went to the car immediately to check out the new bug - album art not being displayed in USB audio files. Yay. It's a shame there's no way to actually report bugs directly short of tweeting tesla and elon. As the USB audio system is probably the lowest priority part of the car to the company, it'll probably stay broken for the next year or so.


----------



## gary in NY

Just loaded 44.10.1. Stats app says less than 2% of cars have this as of now. Not sure why I got it. I just loaded 44 a day ago, and did a little test drive. That version seemed fine. Maybe another test drive is in order.


----------



## lance.bailey

installed 44.10.1 last night. went over the speed limit changes and took it for a spin. I like that the CC now goes to the current speed instead of the current limit. It is easy enough to tap the screen's limit sign to pop CC up to the current limit *plus my offset*

I like that the offset for the limit is still built into the system. So if I do want to pop up to the limit I continue to get my 10km/h preferred extension. 

good job team Tesla.


----------



## FRC

I'm excited that I can read the computer in English and open the glovebox in Norwegian...NOT.


----------



## Ksb466

Got this today. But after seeing FSD videos all this seems so 2018. My car feels old and outdated at the moment. I’ve moved on to FSD in my mind. Bring on the new stuff. Great to have a car that isn’t outdated for long.


----------



## skygraff

Well, tested voice commands for TuneIn with 44, unsuccessfully, while 10.1 was pending. Will test that one in the morning but not optimistic.

...not working in 10.1 either.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Just installed 2020.44.10.1. Didn't see it listed here yet.


----------



## GDN

Klaus-rf said:


> Just installed 2020.44.10.1. Didn't see it listed here yet.


It is here - part of this thread because the base release is 2020.44. We currently have 110 votes that 2020.44.10.1 is the release that is installed.


----------



## sduck

gary in NY said:


> Just loaded 44.10.1. Stats app says less than 2% of cars have this as of now.


A few hours later, 28% according to teslafi. The largest percentage of any of the current versions.


----------



## LooseChange

Received 44.10.1 yesterday but tonight about 6pm it downloaded another 1.1g so expect another one I guess.


----------



## bwilson4web

Curious, the iPhone App required login to my Tesla account and now wants to re-link as a key to the car. Hummmm.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh

LooseChange said:


> Received 44.10.1 yesterday but tonight about 6pm it downloaded another 1.1g so expect another one I guess.


Or just a navigation maps update? Those tend to be large.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

GDN said:


> It is here - part of this thread because the base release is 2020.44. We currently have 110 votes that 2020.44.10.1 is the release that is installed.


The title should say that 44.10.1 is the latest.


----------



## gary in NY

sduck said:


> A few hours later, 28% according to teslafi. The largest percentage of any of the current versions.


Still under 2% at 11am 11/8 for M3 on Stats. MY is slightly higher 8.4%, Most popular on M3 is 40.8 at 42%. We must have lower priority than Teslafi .


----------



## SimonMatthews

gary in NY said:


> Still under 2% at 11am 11/8 for M3 on Stats. MY is slightly higher 8.4%, Most popular on M3 is 40.8 at 42%. We must have lower priority than Teslafi .


It's odd. My car just got 2020.44.10.1, but it doesn't have early software updates enabled, so it tends to be updated later than other people reporting here.


----------



## sduck

gary in NY said:


> Still under 2% at 11am 11/8 for M3 on Stats. MY is slightly higher 8.4%, Most popular on M3 is 40.8 at 42%. We must have lower priority than Teslafi .


It's probably just a matter of sample size. Teslafi has really blown up recently in the number of users. When I joined (over 2 years ago) it was below 2K users, and sat around there for a long time.


----------



## tivoboy

Just added this latest version, think I had a 44 prior. But, for the past two SW updates and certainly including this one, LOTS of bugs in the main screen. Connectivity comes and goes, and then is just gone.. only reboot brings it back. Also, similar to the last version I had the DASHCAM is gone about 90% of the time. and I have not found a predictable way to bring it back. anyone have any thoughts or tips to get the Dashcam and sentry cam to reliably be available to interact with, view, review?


----------



## airbutchie

GDN said:


> @airbutchie - Could you shed more light on this release for us? It has shown up only on one car on Teslafi. Any release notes you could share?


OMG... I'm so sorry for not replying... GDN... My sincere apology for that... At this point, I guess you and several others have already had 44.10.1 installed which shows what the latest update is... I'll try better next time to give the info as soon as humanly possible...


----------



## Gatica

44.10.1 has re-introduced an audio bug for me (audio cutting out in random speakers). Happened first drive after installing this version.


----------



## GDN

airbutchie said:


> OMG... I'm so sorry for not replying... GDN... My sincere apology for that... At this point, I guess you and several others have already had 44.10.1 installed which shows what the latest update is... I'll try better next time to give the info as soon as humanly possible...


Thanks and no problem, but there was a single install of this software for almost a 5 day period and you had replied that you had it installed. We were hoping you could shed some light on the secret sauce of being the only install and what goodness was found within.


----------



## TesLou

Is 44.10.1 Model 3/Y specific? No movement of this firmware on my MX yet.


----------



## garsh

TesLou said:


> Is 44.10.1 Model 3/Y specific? No movement of this firmware on my MX yet.


Teslascope only shows 3s and Ys so far










But TeslaFi shows a handful of S and X with it.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

My wife sent me a text full of emoji's in response to my text about picking up supper. That text actually displayed as b/w emoji's in my model 3. I've never seen that before. It's always been raw html. Now if only it was in color....


----------



## ibgeek

Rick Steinwand said:


> My wife sent me a text full of emoji's in response to my text about picking up supper. That text actually displayed as b/w emoji's in my model 3. I've never seen that before. It's always been raw html. Now if only it was in color....
> 
> View attachment 36038


I pick Taco's!


----------



## M3OC Rules

I had some issues with this one. I updated it on Friday but didn't drive until Sunday morning. The wifi in my shared garage is flakey and generally don't get mobile connection. So I couldn't connect. I went to drive Sunday morning and it had issues. On reboot it would show a red car which must be the default. It would also show the car in Fremont. It would also turn the fans on full blast for a few seconds during the reboot and then start the reboot over. Poor guy even forgot his name. It might be related to a corrupt profile because eventually things settled down but the profiles are gone. It also showed no maps and it would say contact support if you tried to do navigation. I was able to make a new profile and after several reboots the maps are back. It made me really nervous as we were going on a trip 250 miles from the nearest service center. Other than the loss of profiles, I can't find any other issues.


----------



## pdp1

The past 2 updates I haven’t been receiving notifications on my phone anymore about software updates. I still have been getting updates about windows not being closed. Anyone else have similar experiences?


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

The speed setting options are nice. But I wish I could set areas no to do so. on a major street highway etc +5 is fine for me. But when I enter a community, I wish it would revert to the speed limit. (my community already has problems with people speeding, and I don't want to add to that). That said, I think the road following in NOA is better. I have a very windy road with lots of tiny hills, and it feels sooo much smoother on the curves. Good Job Elon and Tesla.


----------



## garsh

PalmtreesCalling said:


> The speed setting options are nice. But I wish I could set areas no to do so. on a major street highway etc +5 is fine for me. But when I enter a community, I wish it would revert to the speed limit.


Consider switching Speed Offset from fixed to percentage. It's not exactly what you want, but it's closer.


----------



## Bigriver

pdp1 said:


> The past 2 updates I haven't been receiving notifications on my phone anymore about software updates. I still have been getting updates about windows not being closed. Anyone else have similar experiences?


Firmware update notifications to our phones have always been hit or miss for us. And when we do get a notification, it does not always come to both phones on the account.


----------



## Mike

tivoboy said:


> anyone have any thoughts or tips to get the Dashcam and sentry cam to reliably be available to interact with, view, review?


Make sure your memory device is unplugged prior to any software update, and don't re-connect it until after you do a twin scroll reset AND full power down reset.

Once you re-connect the memory device, de-select and then re-select "save on honk".

YMMV.


----------



## lance.bailey

garsh said:


> Consider switching Speed Offset from fixed to percentage. It's not exactly what you want, but it's closer.


up here, tickets are based on fixed levels over the limit. 0-30km is one level of fine/points, 30-40km a second level and over 40km is immediate impound.

If I were to travel 10-15 over in a 50 zone. that is 30% 30% in a 120km zone 30% (36km) is well into the second level and risking an impound..

I like that Tesla offers so many options for the default speed setting, as one size fits all would never work


----------



## rrollens

Lost my album art on flac audio files from my USB stick with this update. Not a huge deal, but annoying. Sure they will fix it in next update?!


----------



## RadTeslaMan50

With this update media search results are extremely small and basically useless.


----------



## GDN

We seem to have several small items on the 2020.44 (currently on 2020.44.10) series. Music control is not rock solid, playing from a BT phone. Get in the car once and it is fine, next time it didn't even find the device, another time it didn't start playing automatically. It had been much more solid. Last night the charge port wouldn't open from the charge cable. Today neither car unlocked the first time the handle was pressed. Nothing major but just not rock solid either. I'll note we both have new phones, but have had a couple of weeks and it just seems to have started the last two days.


----------



## serpico007

Finally getting 2020.44.10 at the moment.


----------



## LordX

I am a new Model S owner, and have updated to the new software release. Watching a lot of videos on 'easter eggs'.

I tried to access ANY easter eggs (007 access code for example), and was completely unsuccessful. If I told down the T icon for 5 seconds, I DO get the box asking for an Access Code, but none of the ones I see online work... When I bring up 'about this tesla' I am unable to 'swipe' anywhere to show easter eggs.

Did this update reset all easter eggs? Or reset how to access them? I am a complete noob here!

I am particularly interested in Ludicrous WARP Mode. Would like to give that a try - but since I can't get any easter eggs, I cant access it.

On that note - when I watched a video, it showed Ludicrous, Ludicrous+, then Ludicrous+ Warp... only on the WARP did it say that using it would cause extra wear and tear on the gearbox and motors etc. However, when I enter just Ludicrous+ mode, I get that warning about extra wear and tear.

Is the warp eater egg now just a permanent part of Ludicrous+? Will my battery heat that extra 5 degrees that Warp allowed in the past?

Is this the correct thread for this?


----------



## garsh

LordX said:


> Did this update reset all easter eggs?


Known bug.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325931653659832321


----------



## garsh

serpico007 said:


> Finally getting 2020.44.10 at the moment.


2020.44.10 appears to be S and X specific.
2020.44.10.1 appears to be 3 and Y specific.


----------



## skygraff

Anybody else had the voice commands to tune even FM stations break with this update?

Just discovered, today, that saying (e.g.) “play one oh five point nine” gets properly interpreted as “105.9” but, instead of tuning to that (favorited) FM station, opens the search interface much the same way it’s been doing for TuneIn lately.

Maybe this is a sign that the issue is on their radar and it’s a two steps back to make one step forward situation.

There are times I miss simple programmable favorite buttons which are static and, thus, easily pressed without looking. For all the fancy, hands free features shouldn’t wax and wane with software updates.


----------



## Jason F

2020.44.10.1 and being able to select media sources for search fixed my long standing problem with searching for music. Previously (since adding Spotify) I could not request a song or artist and have it play directly. It would do a search and provide results. Then when I canceled my free Spotify account and logged out, the search failed to find anything except podcasts. Now I can select it to not search Spotify. When I request a song, it plays it immediately, no searching. Finally back to normal.


----------



## RonAz

Mine is not sleeping after this update. Pump always running and charge level dropping. I'll have to try a few things.


----------



## garsh

RonAz said:


> Mine is not sleeping after this update. Pump always running and charge level dropping. I'll have to try a few things.


Have you tried rebooting the car?


----------



## serpico007

I tried the voice command to open the rear hatch and it worked. But didn't close. Nothing else opened and gave me an error no command.


----------



## [email protected]

2020 44.10.1
this morning while listening to a foreign station on iheartradio the car suddenly switched to directly connect to a local and over the air fm station. i switched back but after 15 - 20 minutes it switched back to the same local fm station. did this a few times until i got home.


----------



## RonAz

I did a reboot and went for a drive and rebooted again. Seems to have gotten over it's insomnia. One thing different is that instead of giving up in the roundabout it stopped and would not even try. No FSD yet.


----------



## rrollens

Clearly the most bug ridden software ever for the Model 3. I am sure in time all will be well again. Small price to pay for all the unbelievable advancements made to the car since I took delivery in October 2018. More great stuff to come.


----------



## FRC

It continually surprises me how different each software release can be amongst each of us. For me, 44.10.1 has been completely bug free.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

44.10.2 just dropped. One US model 3 on it.

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.44.10.2


----------



## iChris93

Rick Steinwand said:


> 44.10.2 just dropped. One US model 3 on it.
> 
> https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.44.10.2


This is a new FSD beta build.


----------



## victor

lance.bailey said:


> installed 44.10.1 last night. went over the speed limit changes and took it for a spin. I like that the CC now goes to the current speed instead of the current limit. It is easy enough to tap the screen's limit sign to pop CC up to the current limit *plus my offset*
> 
> I like that the offset for the limit is still built into the system. So if I do want to pop up to the limit I continue to get my 10km/h preferred extension.
> 
> good job team Tesla.


Now you can just hold the stalk down to activate the posted speed limit. No more tapping on screen, yay!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/jsjy6d


----------



## EpsilonKore

garsh said:


> Have you tried rebooting the car?


I have the same observation (some pump is running a lot in my garage). I have two button reset, I have powered off via menu, and I have done both several times. It still runs a lot more than I ever noticed before. Makes me wonder what the life of that pump is, and if it's included in the drivetrain warranty or just my "not far away expiring" bumper to bumper warranty.


----------



## serpico007

Since the update I lost my sirrius xm subscription. Anyone else have issues?


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

The stopping for green lights is definitely a step backwards. I wonder if Elon is going to give us something extra to be thankful about next week? Hopeless hoping...


----------



## garsh

PalmtreesCalling said:


> The stopping for green lights is definitely a step backwards. I wonder if Elon is going to give us something extra to be thankful about next week? Hopeless hoping...


That behavior was changed (for the U.S.) back in 2020.24.5.1



garsh said:


> *Release Notes added in 2020.24.5.1:*
> ​*Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta)* (U.S.)​The Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control feature no longer requires explicit driver confirmation of pushing down the gear selector to continue straight through an intersection for green lights when there is a lead vehicle ahead of you. The stop line in the driving visualization will now turn green to indicate the car will continue through an intersection.​​Please continue to pay attention and be ready to take immediate action, including braking because this feature may not stop for all traffic controls. This feature will not attempt to turn through intersections but over this, as we continue to learn from the fleet, the feature will control more naturally.​


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

garsh said:


> That behavior was changed (for the U.S.) back in 2020.24.5.1


but I still have to tell it to keep going if someone isn't directly in front of me. If it understands the car to the right or left isn't stopping, and they have the same green lights I have, then the car 'ought' to be able to deduce it can keep going too.


----------



## serpico007

Called SiriusXM today and it appears the latest update made it inoperable. Selecting channels won't play music. Got an appointment with mobile service on Monday.


----------



## GDN

2020.44.15 incoming, both cars. Also noticed that maps are updated to 2020.48 on @MelindaV 's car based on a screen shot she had shared with me. What can it be? @garsh has the poll updated, if you get it, update the poll. Maybe just squishin' bugs.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> Maybe just squishin' bugs.


Nah, we're all getting FSD.
Be positive. 

EDIT: nm, it's just bug fixes


----------



## rrollens

GDN said:


> 2020.44.15 incoming, both cars. Also noticed that maps are updated to 2020.48 on @MelindaV 's car based on a screen shot she had shared with me. What can it be? @garsh has the poll updated, if you get it, update the poll. Maybe just squishin' bugs.


Great news. Bug fixes alone would be most appreciated!


----------



## M3OC Rules

It's killing me. I have 2020.48 waiting but I'm out in the boonies and my last update did not go well so I need to wait.


----------



## serpico007

Hope it fixes my SiriusXM bug before mobile service arrives.


----------



## garsh

M3OC Rules said:


> It's killing me. I have 2020.48 waiting but I'm out in the boonies and my last update did not go well so I need to wait.


Just to clarify, it's just a maps update. We should add the "NA-" to the front so that others don't get excited/confused.
NA-2020.48-12628

Should we have a separate thread to track Maps updates?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326590937515044869


----------



## M3OC Rules

garsh said:


> Just to clarify, it's just a maps update. We should add the "NA-" to the front so that others don't get excited/confused.
> NA-2020.48-12628
> 
> Should we have a separate thread to track Maps updates?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326590937515044869


Ahh. Thanks. That would explain why it wasn't on teslafi. I find it hard to know when a map update has happened unless I'm checking because I have sort if reliable wifi typically. A thread for that might be nice.


----------



## garsh

M3OC Rules said:


> A thread for that might be nice.


I'll let somebody else start that thread.
I've already committed to updating these software build threads.


----------



## Mike

I see the inside trunk lights are still not functioning when opening the trunk (via the external mechanism just above the rear license plate) of a sound asleep car.


----------



## garsh

Interesting development: 2020.44.15 reveals that new Model Ys are apparently going to get an "efficiency package". @greentheonly suspects that this is support for an upcoming hardware change, so existing vehicles won't get it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329608540739264512
It is believed that this is the same "efficiency package" that is apparently included in the Model 3 Refresh.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319363502000214018


----------



## serpico007

This update fixed my bug in SiriusXM


----------



## RonAz

My 2018 Model 3 has not been changing speeds when freeway speeds change while on autopilot. Maybe 2020.44.15 will fix this. Downloading now.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Twice this week my backup camera was all black on 44.10.1. It's been a long time since I had that.

Installing 44.15 now. Hope it fixes it.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

44.16 just dropped, one Y in the US. (beta again?)

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.44.16


----------



## ibgeek

Rick Steinwand said:


> 44.16 just dropped, one Y in the US. (beta again?)
> 
> https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.44.16


I was told, not confirmed, that beta's all have a .2 in the build number. Again my source on this one is not verified.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

More than 20 Y's on 44.16 now, so doesn't sound like a beta.


----------



## littlD

Agreed, Middy got it and I'm not on beta and it's just more bug fixes.

Strangely, Middie got 2020.44.15 literally minutes before my Model Y got 2020.44.16


----------



## sduck

Got 44.15 - album art with USB audio is still broken.


----------



## rrollens

sduck said:


> Got 44.15 - album art with USB audio is still broken.


Agree... But... Bluetooth audio album art now does appear, albeit it takes a few seconds per song to show up... Progress?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Anyone else having trouble with false positive alarms on 44.16?

Car alarm has been triggered.
The front trunk has been left open.
Car alarm has been triggered.

It was fine when I drove it between the 2nd and 3rd alarm.

Never mind. Probably due to my power frunk malfunctioning.


----------



## simpsonhomer

2020.44.10.1 and now 2020.44.15, 2018 Model 3 LR AWD: Autopilot stops working (no error message unless I try to activate Autopilot—and no lane markings, other vehicles, traffic lights, objects, etc.) whenever I start a new drive. I have to restart the computer to get Autopilot to work again, only to have it stop working again next time I take it out of Park. I have to restart the screen computer every time to get Autopilot (and lane markings, etc.) to work again.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## littlD

simpsonhomer said:


> 2020.44.10.1 and now 2020.44.15, 2018 Model 3 LR AWD: Autopilot stops working (no error message unless I try to activate Autopilot-and no lane markings, other vehicles, traffic lights, objects, etc.) whenever I start a new drive. I have to restart the computer to get Autopilot to work again, only to have it stop working again next time I take it out of Park. I have to restart the screen computer every time to get Autopilot (and lane markings, etc.) to work again.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


I'd contact Tesla Service and see if there's any errors showing up on the logs. Sounds like a hardware issue.


----------



## francoisp

littlD said:


> I'd contact Tesla Service and see if there's any errors showing up on the logs. Sounds like a hardware issue.


Let us know. Since its inception Tesla has said that their cars would automatically identify issues and that Service would get in touch with us. That never happened to me: I had to report every issues myself and only then would Tesla look at the logs.

https://electrek.co/2019/05/06/tesla-diagnose-pre-order-parts-service/


----------



## Needsdecaf

Mike said:


> I see the inside trunk lights are still not functioning when opening the trunk (via the external mechanism just above the rear license plate) of a sound asleep car.


yeah, I have to open the door to get the trunk lights on.

Bizarre.


----------



## Klaus-rf

This newest flavor 44.15) in my M3 changed the driving setting to Creep, re-enabled the very annoying lane departure beep setting and changed the collision avoidance setting (might have name incorrect) to early from my usual Late.. I suspect there's some other settings it changed but I haven't been through all t he screens yet.


----------



## Yanquetino

I've noticed that the recent Tesla update 2020.44.15 in my Model 3 seems to have reverted to an earlier navigation version because AP is no longer setting the correct speed on roads I've traveled hundreds of times in the past. Weird. Anyone else noticed "unlearned" behavior like this?


----------



## M3OC Rules

Yanquetino said:


> I've noticed that the recent Tesla update 2020.44.15 in my Model 3 seems to have reverted to an earlier navigation version because AP is no longer setting the correct speed on roads I've traveled hundreds of times in the past. Weird. Anyone else noticed "unlearned" behavior like this?


This is probably due to a recent map update which I was supposed to make a thread for. I suppose it could also be due to the car reading the speed limit signs incorrectly as that is another fairly recent change.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331545967464751105


----------



## garsh

OP has been updated with FSD-specific release notes.


GDN said:


> *Release Notes for versions with FSD Beta:*
> *Full Self-Driving (Beta)*​Full Self-Driving is in early limited access Beta and must be used with additional caution. It may do the wrong thing at the worst time, so you must always keep your hands on the wheel and pay extra attention to the road. Do not become complacent.​​When Full Self-Driving is enabled your vehicle will make lane changes off highways, select forks to follow your navigation route, navigate around other vehicles and objects, and make left and right turns. Use Full Self-Driving in limited Beta only if you will pay constant attention to the road, and be prepared to act immediately, especially around blind corners, crossing intersections, and in narrow driving situations.​​*Driving Visualization Improvements*​The driving visualization has been improved to better support Full Self-Driving capabilities. When Full Self-Driving is engaged and apps are not displayed, the driving visualization will expand to show additional surrounding information. To disable the Expanded Full Self-Driving Visualization, tap Controls > Autopilot.​​With the larger visualization, select items have slightly moved but will continue to look and behave the same. Some notable differences include the following:​
> Indicator lights have been moved to the left side of the touchscreen.
> Autopilot availability. Autopilot set speed, detected speed limit and the energy bar are now displayed next to the driving speed.
> Quick access to the backup camera and wipers has moved to the bottom bar.
> Upcoming turn information will appear above the visualization if the navigation turn list is covered by another app.
> *Vehicle Information*​The Tesla "T" has been removed from the top status bar - the same information can be found by tapping Controls > Software.​​


​


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331545967464751105


Is this the supposed "holiday release"? I expected more.


----------



## slotti

iChris93 said:


> Is this the supposed "holiday release"? I expected more.


Still Beta, so not the "Holiday Release" which would not be a Beta. FSD will still be Beta, as is NOA currently, but holiday release is a full fleet release.


----------



## iChris93

slotti said:


> Still Beta, so not the "Holiday Release" which would not be a Beta. FSD will still be Beta, as is NOA currently, but holiday release is a full fleet release.


No rule says that holiday release can't go early access first.


----------



## slotti

iChris93 said:


> No rule says that holiday release can't go early access first.


LOL, agreed and point taken. Traditionally, they have not though...but I know that the term "traditionally" is a bit of a paradox when it comes to Elon 😁


----------



## M3OC Rules

iChris93 said:


> No rule says that holiday release can't go early access first.


It would kind of ruin the surprise.


----------



## GDN

I"m not sure anyone specified which holiday either and lets just say - the Turkey knows time is winding down because he can smell the smoker.


----------



## garsh

2020.44.25 appears to be going out widely in North America to all vehicle models.


----------



## Chris350

Not too sure it's going wide just yet....

Looks like a slow roll currently.... Haven't even seen any release notes yet....


----------



## garsh

Chris350 said:


> Not too sure it's going wide just yet....
> 
> Looks like a slow roll currently.... Haven't even seen any release notes yet....


Yeah, maybe not. I was surprised to see so many cars report getting it immediately, but the rollout has since slowed.


----------



## littlD

Whatever the case, it does look like a unifying version per TeslaFi, including S, 3 ,X, and Y.


----------



## ateslik

more bug updates


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331708607402897409
'tis the season where everyone is getting really excited every time an update rolls out! Santa came last year, so mabye again this year, lol


----------



## PaulT

I would guess holiday release will include: auto park(reverse summon), birds eye view on screen, pot hole avoidance, performance upgrade option for early awd LR that have same hardware as AWD performance  (come on please Tesla I have baked my motors in way more than you did for the performance motors at the factory)


----------



## styleruk

2020.44.15: Holy smoke! Last night the car slammed on twice in a real dodgy position on my commute. Usual road (M25), overtaking a row of lorries in the 3rd of 4 lanes, slammed on as if to brake test a car behind! reported bug and carried on. few minutes later it did it again but there was a van right behind me, this was seriously dangerous and the Beta software is now *OFF!* for sure. I'll await the next update before that goes back on again. I was seriously shaken the second time, I really thought it was going to be a big smash. The van behind did well not to swerve and cause a major incident, if this had gone south, I would have been done for dangerous driving and possibly banned. I slowed next to him as he overtook eventually, opened the window and apologised for my complete stupidity. F^&King car, honestly, love the car but it has been demoted to 20mph FSD now, way too dangerous at higher speeds or passing lorries until they fix it.
It was dark, (like it is in UK most of the time now), clear. No fog or rain, no bright lights, the road is lit, the markings are clear, there were no markings on the floor. Lorries were doing 55mph up each others arses as usual, I was passing at around 60-65mph. I might route out the video when I've calmed down a bit to see why it did it.

It's another reason why you have to be more alert than you would driving without FSD (beta), and yes, it is beta, so from now on it's not really a feature unless you watch it like a rabid learner driver. I continued the journey driving myself so I could relax a bit. I'm an advanced driver and bike rider, I've only been this scared a handful of times because I'm always prepared for things, but that was utterly stupid.

Roll on the fix for this kind of thing.


----------



## EpsilonKore

styleruk said:


> 2020.44.15: Holy smoke! Last night the car slammed on twice in a real dodgy position on my commute. Usual road (M25), overtaking a row of lorries in the 3rd of 4 lanes, slammed on as if to brake test a car behind! reported bug and carried on. few minutes later it did it again but there was a van right behind me, this was seriously dangerous and the Beta software is now *OFF!* for sure. I'll await the next update before that goes back on again. I was seriously shaken the second time, I really thought it was going to be a big smash. The van behind did well not to swerve and cause a major incident, if this had gone south, I would have been done for dangerous driving and possibly banned. I slowed next to him as he overtook eventually, opened the window and apologised for my complete stupidity. F^&King car, honestly, love the car but it has been demoted to 20mph FSD now, way too dangerous at higher speeds or passing lorries until they fix it.
> It was dark, (like it is in UK most of the time now), clear. No fog or rain, no bright lights, the road is lit, the markings are clear, there were no markings on the floor. Lorries were doing 55mph up each others arses as usual, I was passing at around 60-65mph. I might route out the video when I've calmed down a bit to see why it did it.
> 
> It's another reason why you have to be more alert than you would driving without FSD (beta), and yes, it is beta, so from now on it's not really a feature unless you watch it like a rabid learner driver. I continued the journey driving myself so I could relax a bit. I'm an advanced driver and bike rider, I've only been this scared a handful of times because I'm always prepared for things, but that was utterly stupid.
> 
> Roll on the fix for this kind of thing.


2020.44.15 is a FSD beta? I thought it was a normal beta. I have FSD, and 44.15 and I dont see the FSD screen.


----------



## Steve Martin

I’ve experienced autopilot problems also with 2020.44.15.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

EpsilonKore said:


> 2020.44.15 is a FSD beta? I thought it was a normal beta. I have FSD, and 44.15 and I dont see the FSD screen.


Someone stated days ago that the beta version often ends with .2.


----------



## garsh

EpsilonKore said:


> 2020.44.15 is a FSD beta? I thought it was a normal beta.


2020.44.15 is just a normal release.



Rick Steinwand said:


> Someone stated days ago that the beta version often ends with .2.


So far, that's only been true for a single release (2020.44.10.2).
The others have not (2020.40.8.10, 2020.40.8.11, 2020.40.8.12).


----------



## Chris350

Yeah....

I am also having the strange braking issue with 44.15....

Almost got rear ended on the highway today by a truck. Car just out of nowhere slammed the brakes on...

No notification appeared or alert..... It's been a while since I have had this occur... In fact, I would say the last time it happened was around version 2020.12


----------



## Avid

Going home from a fast food run in the rain using Autopilot, had a phantom brake happen once. But what was more disconcerting was the diving for the right side approaching side streets and intersections. It's like it lost where the right edge of the street is and moves right to locate it, had to grab the wheel which disengage Autopilot 3x during a run that normally would be just fine in Autopilot. It would do this without fail, 44.15 installed 2 days ago.


----------



## ibgeek

garsh said:


> 2020.44.15 is just a normal release.
> 
> So far, that's only been true for a single release (2020.44.10.2).
> The others have not (2020.40.8.10, 2020.40.8.11, 2020.40.8.12).


I was the one that said that. Looks like that wasn't an accurate statement. I stated that I wasn't 100% confident with that info in that post.


----------



## ibgeek

styleruk said:


> 2020.44.15: Holy smoke! Last night the car slammed on twice in a real dodgy position on my commute. Usual road (M25), overtaking a row of lorries in the 3rd of 4 lanes, slammed on as if to brake test a car behind! reported bug and carried on. few minutes later it did it again but there was a van right behind me, this was seriously dangerous and the Beta software is now *OFF!* for sure. I'll await the next update before that goes back on again. I was seriously shaken the second time, I really thought it was going to be a big smash. The van behind did well not to swerve and cause a major incident, if this had gone south, I would have been done for dangerous driving and possibly banned. I slowed next to him as he overtook eventually, opened the window and apologised for my complete stupidity. F^&King car, honestly, love the car but it has been demoted to 20mph FSD now, way too dangerous at higher speeds or passing lorries until they fix it.
> It was dark, (like it is in UK most of the time now), clear. No fog or rain, no bright lights, the road is lit, the markings are clear, there were no markings on the floor. Lorries were doing 55mph up each others arses as usual, I was passing at around 60-65mph. I might route out the video when I've calmed down a bit to see why it did it.
> 
> It's another reason why you have to be more alert than you would driving without FSD (beta), and yes, it is beta, so from now on it's not really a feature unless you watch it like a rabid learner driver. I continued the journey driving myself so I could relax a bit. I'm an advanced driver and bike rider, I've only been this scared a handful of times because I'm always prepared for things, but that was utterly stupid.
> 
> Roll on the fix for this kind of thing.


There really seems to be a big difference in experience with builds depending on where you live. I'm in CA (about 14 miles north of the Fremont factory) and 44.15 has been awesome. I haven't seen any phantom breaking for over a year. It seems like the further east you go in the US, or if you leave the US, then you see more complaints of phantom breaking.


----------



## ibgeek

Avid said:


> Going home from a fast food run in the rain using Autopilot, had a phantom brake happen once. But what was more disconcerting was the diving for the right side approaching side streets and intersections. It's like it lost where the right edge of the street is and moves right to locate it, had to grab the wheel which disengage Autopilot 3x during a run that normally would be just fine in Autopilot. It would do this without fail, 44.15 installed 2 days ago.


Yikes! I would hit the camera recalibrate button and see if that helps. Doesn't always, but can't hurt anything.


----------



## garsh

Avid said:


> Going home from a fast food run in the rain using Autopilot, had a phantom brake happen once. But what was more disconcerting was the diving for the right side approaching side streets and intersections.


Despite the addition of stop light detection, Autopilot is still only recommended for highways with clear line markings.


----------



## ssc8666

Chris350 said:


> Yeah....
> 
> I am also having the strange braking issue with 44.15....
> 
> Almost got rear ended on the highway today by a truck. Car just out of nowhere slammed the brakes on...
> 
> No notification appeared or alert..... It's been a while since I have had this occur... In fact, I would say the last time it happened was around version 2020.12


Same here. AP suddenly slammed on the brakes for no apparent reasons. Started two revisions ago. 44.15 certainly didn't fix it.


----------



## ateslik

this isn't new for me at all. It slams all the time. I drove from LA to New York and back again in the last 3 months - a lot of it on autopilot - and it slammed the brakes many many times, especially in New York. Even locally in the San Fernando Valley it happens all the time on various LA freeways with no rhyme or reason. This is my #1 complaint with the car right now.


----------



## Avid

garsh said:


> Despite the addition of stop light detection, Autopilot is still only recommended for highways with clear line markings.


That is true, but I try to give the big AI as many data points as possible, short of me killing myself in the process. 

Edit: This is a street I often use Autopilot without issue, day or night usually no problems.

What was different was a rainy night and 44.15.


----------



## c2000

44.15 - Spotify logs me off all the time now, very annoying.


----------



## Chris350

c2000 said:


> 44.15 - Spotify logs me off all the time now, very annoying.


Having this problem also on 44.15


----------



## styleruk

garsh said:


> Despite the addition of stop light detection, Autopilot is still only recommended for highways with clear line markings.


Indeed, but up to this release never had an issue. Like I say, same road every day, very clear markings on the M25. In asnwer to FSD Beta. whatever that means now, it is not that one. Here in the UK we will not see that this year for sure, probably not next year either. So it's not the same as what people are calling FSD beta. As far as I know, the FSD I have is Beta, seems to be a throw away word these days, but at the end of the day when people ask me if the car drives itself I always say no. But it has some software that might.
So, as always stated, be in control. This incident was very serious to me and could have cost a lot, so I won't be using it until they send out another update. Then I'll recalibrate the cameras etc, then go back to watching it's every move as we all should.


----------



## ibgeek

c2000 said:


> 44.15 - Spotify logs me off all the time now, very annoying.


Me as well.


----------



## garsh

I guess this is what happens when you make Tesla mad.


----------



## garsh

New FSD Beta version being pushed out to the lucky testers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333281866070286336


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> I guess this is what happens when you make Tesla mad.
> 
> View attachment 36184


Possible FSD computer upgrade?


----------



## garsh

iChris93 said:


> Possible FSD computer upgrade?


Hey, don't use "logic" here, buddy.

But yes, that would be my guess.


----------



## tivoboy

garsh said:


> New FSD Beta version being pushed out to the lucky testers.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333281866070286336


So, guess they don't always end in a 2? Or maybe it is multiples o 2?


----------



## styleruk

garsh said:


> I guess this is what happens when you make Tesla mad.
> 
> View attachment 36184


They downgraded you so you are grateful with what you have


----------



## littlD

Middy is downloading 2020.48.5 right now, release notes as soon as displayed.
@garsh or other admins, time to start another thread!


----------



## sduck

I was hoping, praying, to get 48.5, but instead just now I got 44.25. Presumably I'm now in line to get 28.6? I'm not so good with math....


----------



## fazluke

I have a note to install 48.5 and it started then at finish I am still at 44.25


----------



## tivoboy

Just got a notification to install, but says 44.25... what even IS that build?


----------



## Dr Gez

I just got this update (44.25) on my Y in Canada. The speed signs are no longer vertical grey rectangles like our speed lines but a circle with a red border and just the number in the middle. Anyone else in Canada see the speed signs no longer look like our speed signs?


----------



## littlD

I'm in the same boat with Middie. 

And with Middy on 2020.48.5, the two aren't on speaking terms these days


----------



## Mike

tivoboy said:


> Just got a notification to install, but says 44.25... what even IS that build?


Uploading .25 as well.

Maybe this build will not bias itself to the left side of a lane while on a freeway on NOA in the rain.../s


----------



## victor

Dr Gez said:


> I just got this update (44.25) on my Y in Canada. The speed signs are no longer vertical grey rectangles like our speed lines but a circle with a red border and just the number in the middle. Anyone else in Canada see the speed signs no longer look like our speed signs?


Like this?










We are joining the EU, aren't we? Instead of Britain


----------



## Dr Gez

victor said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are joining the EU, aren't we? Instead of Britain


Yes exactly like that.


----------



## sduck

USB audio album art is still broken in 44.25. I wonder how many updates it's going to take before this is fixed. Maybe this isn't a big deal for most of you and/or tesla, but for me it's the kind of lack of attention to details that kills this car for me. If I had to replace this car today, I'd look at the other EV brands really closely, that's how important it is to me.


----------



## skygraff

sduck said:


> USB audio album art is still broken in 44.25. I wonder how many updates it's going to take before this is fixed. Maybe this isn't a big deal for most of you and/or tesla, but for me it's the kind of lack of attention to details that kills this car for me. If I had to replace this car today, I'd look at the other EV brands really closely, that's how important it is to me.


While I can't necessarily say that album art is a high priority for me, I agree that the lack of attention to things which were once working and became broken through the pushing of updates for other functions concerns me from both an end-user experience point of view as well as from a programming perspective. It's especially concerning when those media features also have safety aspects (voice commands to tune stations/channels) which, once added, should never be sacrificed when tacking on other code whether it be for additional media bells and whistles (games and theater) or for FSD progress. It scares me (just a little) to think that the media code is so vulnerable to non-media functions and vice versa.

To top it all off, there's no way to provide direct feedback about these things so, if they're getting through testing because they're not priority during that phase, they may not even know about the problems until the code conflict has become too entrenched for a simple undo style fix. It all comes back to Tesla's lack of communication with customers (who are also beta testers even if we're not in the early roll-out group). I'll keep making bug reports (even if the act of trying to get the voice system to recognize those words is frustrating enough for its own bug report) but it sure would be nice if they reworked that concept to actually download them on a regular basis and have some neonatal AI sift through and flag them for different departments.


----------



## styleruk

sduck said:


> I was hoping, praying, to get 48.5, but instead just now I got 44.25. Presumably I'm now in line to get 28.6? I'm not so good with math....


Yeah, I've just got an update notification. Let's see what this brings, maybe it's a time travel feature?


----------



## styleruk

hmmm, 2020.44.25, did not fix my previous 'slam on', issue. Reset cams and did a reboot first. This morning it did a similar thing passing a lorry, was watching it closely though so did not give it a chance to break too hard. I'm afraid it's no use on the M25 on my commute, it's simply too dangerous to use at this level of release. Hope it gets fixed soon, not going to use FSD or cruise control until the next update now, especially on my commute unless I'm moving at below 20mph (to be fair that is all I wanted this car for when I decided back in 16', so it's doing a good job really)


----------



## RickO2018

Did the Exit Passing Lane feature move or go away with 2020.44.25? Recently took a freeway trip with FSD and although the car moved into the “passing“ lane a few times, it never automatically moved out of that lane as it did pre-2020.44.25. 

In case it defaulted to off with the upgrade, I searched for the option to turn it back on but couldn’t find it.


----------



## RickO2018

serpico007 said:


> This update fixed my bug in SiriusXM


Are you using basic streaming for SiriusXM? I have an account for my other car but didn't think I could stream it to the Tesla. Isn't there a software installation requirement for Sirius Streaming?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris350

I have to stream it via my phone for SiriusXM....

Wish they would just added it as a streaming option like Spotify/Slacker/Tunein.


----------



## serpico007

Hey guys I have a Model S, so it is built in.


----------



## garsh

Less than 10% of the fleet remains on a version of 2020.44 according to TeslaFi.
But there are still a small number of vehicles installing a version of 2020.44 every day.


----------



## garsh

Less than 6% of the fleet remains on a version of 2020.44 according to TeslaFi.
There were still a handful of cars installing 2020.44.25 yesterday, but Tesla seems to be pushing to get everybody on 2020.48.12.1.

Unpinning this thread.


----------

